# Bit Advice/opinions



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

My horse is a 14.3hh heavy weight haflinger mare,she was driven/ridden in a snaffle with her previous owners,and since i bought her 8 months ago i have ridden her in a french link type snaffle,she feels very heavy on my hands,and sometimes it takes a while for signals to register from my hands to her mouth!! and a few strong give and takes to get her to slow down/stop! im wondering if it may be a idea to consider a slightly stronger bit,maybe a continental linked gag type one,using the snaffle rings and seeing how it goes..


----------



## Horsesport (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

Hope you are well. I would recommend speaking to Carol at The Horse Bit Trader...
HORSE BIT TRADER, BIT HIRE, TRIAL, SALES, EXCHANGE - HORSE BITS HOME

She is very knowlegable and will be able to offer the right advice and even the right bit that you need.

Hope this helps.

Nikki


----------



## shula (Oct 18, 2009)

i used to ride my horse in a dutch gag, using the snaffle ring but sometimes if she wouldn,t respond i would up the rings for a few days and it seemed to work. Some tack shops will let you rent a bit to see if its the right on for you.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

My lad is extreamly heavy in the hand, I ride him in a French link fulmer (cos he likes to take corners on 2 legs and the full cheek helps with this!!). Anyway I recently borrowed a friends Wilkie bit and the difference was amazing!! He felt so light and he held himself up which is a first!! To be honest I only use it for schooling as I need the fulmer for hacking but it's a inbetween bit for those that need some help but not anything too strong.

Loop Ring (Wilkie) French Link Snaffle, wilkie french link


----------



## thebitgirl (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi, there's an excellent website The Horse Bit Trader, where you can Hire, try before you buy, or even Exchange Horse Bits. Free Advice available. Prices are reasonable as they only buy off horse riders, owners etc and not wholesalers. Loads of different makes and types of Horse Bits available.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I think half your problem is that he drives..... What bit is he driven in.. as drivers tend to plough on and listen to more voice commands...


----------

